
Why Wikipedia's Policy to Blacklist Blogs is Outdated and Wrong - wheels
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/wikipedia_blacklist_blogs.php
======
wheels
I found this interesting as the line between a reputable news source and a
blog has become significantly blurred. Especially in Europe where the most
read printed news sources are tabloids, it's difficult seeing something that
tends to be high quality like ReadWriteWeb being shortchanged. Honestly, I've
never even really thought of it as a blog; it's a tech news site run on a
blogging platform.

~~~
jacquesm
"Especially in Europe where the most read printed news sources are tabloids"

That must be a europe where I don't live. In England and Germany maybe, but
most other countries actually have a surprisingly large 'regular' newspaper
distribution network (in Amsterdam in any newspaper stand you can find
newspapers in 3 or 4 languages). And even in England and Germany the tabloids
aren't seen as real newspapers by the majority of the people.

They fall somewhere in the gray area between news and entertainment.

~~~
wheels
Yep, I'm most familiar with England in Germany where the most widely read
newspapers are in fact tabloids (Bild Zeitung, Sun, et al). But that wasn't
really my point: it was that the line between "published source" and "blog"
doesn't say much about quality, illustrated by the fact that popular printed
newspapers in some European countries are, well, horrible.

------
rms
It's already unblacklisted. It didn't take much, this was just a case of one
stupid Wikipedia administrator.

